

Ask HN: From a full-stack developer to pa full-stack marketer - tjazo

Hi,<p>I consider myself to be a full-stack developer. I confounded a startup and unfortunately we don't have enough funding to hire someone for marketing. Therefore one of the founders (who are all more or less technical) has to work on marketing. 
So I'm asking:
Is it possible for an engineer to become a marketer? Im sure many of you have been in similar situation. What have you learned? What are some good resources (books, blogs, websites) on the subject?<p>Thanks
======
gingersnap
Some great free marketing resources:

<http://headrush.typepad.com/> (highly recommended)

<http://www.hubspot.com/marketing-resources>

<http://blog.kissmetrics.com/marketing-guides/>

<http://www.sethgodin.com/sg/free_stuff.asp>

<http://www.fogcreek.com/guide/>

~~~
tjazo
thanks, I'll check them out

